

Right way to manage dotfiles - svetlyak40wt
http://dev.svetlyak.ru/dotfiler-en/

======
Iorme
I'm using oh-my-zsh, but it seems too complex. Will give a try to dotfiler.

------
svetlyak40wt
Now I use it on all of my servers and on the MacBook Air as well.

~~~
Iorme
By the way, does it work on Windows under Cygwin?

~~~
svetlyak40wt
I only tested dotfiler under OSX and Ubuntu. Feel free to give it a chance
with Cygwin.

